# D Cell Maglite rear cap thread pitch question for those cutting the lights down and



## More Power Please (Jul 12, 2013)

then re-threading would a 1 7/16thx20 TPI tap meet the pitch. I read that the pitch is 1.43"x20 tpi which ~converts to 1 7/16th. Would that tap work? Thanks


----------



## More Power Please (Sep 7, 2013)

Trying again on this one. Would this tap work to put new threads in a Maglite tube that has ben cut down. Thanks


----------



## Chodes (Sep 7, 2013)

It is not a well regarded option:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?361120-tap-for-mag-light-end-cap


----------



## Chodes (Sep 7, 2013)

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...ning-Available

Many would say that's the best way to get a Mag shortened (or a shortened Mag)


----------

